# Remove Read only



## St. Clair (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi,
I have burned a dvd using Nero Expr. 6 and the files can't be edited or deleted, they are marked READ ONLY. what is the procedure for unticking the read only so I can access the files for alteration / updating a story, for instance. ?
XP Home S.P.1., NEC Burner.
kind regards, Gordon.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The only way to edit files that have been burned to a DVD is to use packet writing which involves using INCD to format a DVD-RW and have INCD running in the background when you drag and drop the files to the disc.

This is an unreliable way to burn discs, especially DVDs. If you're testing something out you're better off erasing the whole DVD-RW and burning it again. If you're going to be 'updating a story' it's better done on your hard drive and then burn it to DVD.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You can't. Once data is burned to a DVDR/CDR disc it cannot be altered or deleted as with a hard drive, you can only read the files (hence read only). To alter files on the disc you would have to copy them back to your hard drive, once there right click, properties, uncheck the read only box, then burn the altered file back to a disc. To keep using the same DVDR disc you would have to have started the disc in Nero as a multisession disc, then continue with multisessions, which isn't completely reliable. Or you could use a DVDRW disc, wiping it before you re-burn any altered files and finalising the disc each time. More reliable.
I see Stantley has replied while I type - I agree that INCD's packet writing is the most unreliable option of all hence I didn't even want to mention it.
How much info is on this disc? If you wanted to be safe and keep a copy of your story somewhere else you could use free online storage to backup and retrieve the file when you want to work on it more.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Yes,Moby is right.But I would like to make a correction.You cannot alter the files you have burned to a CD because it is just a R(Recordable CD).Recordable CD's can be burned only once and the existing data cannot be altered.However,if it is a RW(Rewrittable) disc,then you are lucky because rewritable discs can be burned,erased and reburned innumerable times.So,if it a recordable disc,go buy a new CD and reburn your data.But if it is rewritable,then Nero gives an option to erase a disc.Use it and then you can reburn it.Good Luck.


----------

